# Southerndown home for the blind and elderly, bridgend, south wales



## Nadineroxanne (Aug 7, 2014)

Absolutely love this place! Such a peaceful spot and lovely building.

Enjoy 




























Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice shots you got there


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 8, 2014)

That's a great little mooch, it's been on my radar for months, i was under the impression that it was totally locked down. Might have to pop down there soon


----------



## Nadineroxanne (Aug 8, 2014)

It is, but me and my partner got there the other day and around the front someone had undone and peeled back one of the metal sheets so my bf managed to get in and get these photos


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow what a lovely place. Ace photos too!


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 8, 2014)

Nadineroxanne said:


> It is, but me and my partner got there the other day and around the front someone had undone and peeled back one of the metal sheets so my bf managed to get in and get these photos



Ahh that's such good info, got my camera at the ready


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice photos, I really like the stairway.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 8, 2014)

Great photos.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 11, 2014)

Shame to see this place in such a state, it got hit hard not long after my last visit by metal thieves and some local kids (ran into them...) Cheers for posting these up


----------



## nicki2388 (Aug 16, 2014)

I worked in this home in the early 80s.. Loved it, the place was great .massive and spooky especially if a resident was laid out ready for the under taker, every person resident had a story to tell including the matron who loved a good drink! I lived in beach road so when it snowed i worked as no one could get in, the matron would greet me (17-18) with a milky coffee made with half a cup of brandy ! Would love to walk through there now ! Really into spooky stuff and i do have many memories of all the residents when i was there .


----------



## nicki2388 (Aug 16, 2014)

*your pics*

Just like to add that the home was beautifully clean and decorated when i was working there, such a shame to see it in a state but even so i still enjoyed looking at the pics. Well done to you for managing to take them next time u go give an email and i will meet you
Nicki


----------

